

Never Forget That 16-Year-Old Girls Run the Internet - heytessa
http://recode.net/2014/03/21/never-forget-that-16-year-old-girls-run-the-internet/

======
RyanZAG
Random google search found this:
[http://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/stats/profiles2011/United...](http://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/stats/profiles2011/United_States.pdf)

Seems to imply that 16-19 year old girls make up a very tiny percentage of
internet users.

------
Taurenking
No they don't. 16 Year Olds run the Wave of Popularity. And trust me
Popularity =/= Internet

------
vezzy-fnord
_Still, no system is going to be infallible. Consciously or subconsciously,
you know all your friends are going to see your innermost secrets when the app
gets outed by Anonymous wannabes on Reddit or legit hacktivists on 4chan._

This person is very misguided if they think that most security research
originates from Anons.

Or maybe they're making fun of infosec people in general?

~~~
doctorfoo
>This person is very misguided if they think that most security research
originates from Anons.

A fair amount of personal information dissemination certainly happens on 4chan
and similar places. I guess this is what he is referring to rather than high
quality security research.

~~~
innocentius
But that's not a substantial threat for the average user of the service. They
only unmask or 'dox' someone when they think there's enough entertainment
value in it, but the percentage of people to whom this happens is almost
negligible.

